# Vaseline Glass



## debodun (Aug 5, 2022)

I probably have other pieces, but this vintage stoppered bottle illustrates it very well. Vaseline glass , also known as uranium glass, is a greasy-looking (but not feeling) yellowish glass that is UV active.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

I think it lovely, how did you find it?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2022)

Probably when my mom and I used to go to garage sales every weekend. I doubt you'd find any these day outside an antique shop.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

debodun said:


> Probably when my mom and I used to go to garage sales every weekend. I doubt you'd find any these day outside an antique shop.


I like to do garage, estate sales and even frequent antique shops and don't remember seeing anything like that. Thanks for sharing, now I know what to look for.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2022)

You can Google Images of vaselinbe glaas to see other examples.


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2022)

Cool. But antique glass that glows has Uranium in it. It isn't, by any chance, damaged is it? Here's what I read.

"Uranium glass, or any dishware made with uranium in it or coated on it, is *safe to use IF it is undamaged*. Although not ideal to use if there are other options, there is no imminent danger that comes from using uranium glass, as the radiation level in the glass is generally too low to cause any actual harm."
Is Uranium Glass Safe to Use? - Antique Answers https://antiqueanswers.com › is-uranium-glass-safe-to-use

Although the amount of uranium you'll leach out of a uranium glass is pathetically small,” “as a general rule, [you] don't uptake radioactive material you don't have to do.” In fact, *the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency recommends not eating or drinking out of uranium glassware at all*.May 17, 2021
The Collectors Who Hunt Down Radioactive Glassware


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2022)

No damage, but I don't use it for anything except as a curio on a shelf.


----------



## timoc (Aug 5, 2022)

Lara said:


> Cool. But antique glass that glows has Uranium in it. It isn't, by any chance, damaged is it? Here's what I read.
> 
> "Uranium glass, or any dishware made with uranium in it or coated on it, is *safe to use IF it is undamaged*. Although not ideal to use if there are other options, there is no imminent danger that comes from using uranium glass, as the radiation level in the glass is generally too low to cause any actual harm."
> Is Uranium Glass Safe to Use? - Antique Answers https://antiqueanswers.com › is-uranium-glass-safe-to-use
> ...


*Imagine* having to sit there at the table eating your dinner with a geiger counter continuously switched on.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2022)

Fiesta china also had the reputation as being harmful because of radioactivity in the glaze used.

https://sciencenotes.org/is-fiestaware-radioactive-is-it-safe-to-use/


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2022)

@debodun , I watch Crazy Lamp Lady and it is so much fun to see what she finds, buys and resells.  Amazing stuff!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=420821083402231


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

Deb, did you or do you, have any of this dinnerware? I won an entire set at a church bazaar, in the early 60's.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2022)

Not that particular pattern.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Deb, did you or do you, have any of this dinnerware? I won an entire set at a church bazaar, in the early 60's.
> 
> View attachment 233020


Beautiful, love that color!


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> @debodun , I watch Crazy Lamp Lady and it is so much fun to see what she finds, buys and resells.  Amazing stuff!


I've watched her also. She finds stuff like crazy in her area. I love when she goes to that giant antique sale and flea market in Ohio or someplace the last 2 years. I don't watch her as much as I used to.


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2022)

That's a gorgeous piece @debodun


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2022)

I also have a Fenton "Cactus" pattern compote.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2022)

Looks like corn.

Glad you seem okay deb!!


----------



## Remy (Aug 21, 2022)

I got this awhile back at our little downtown thrift store. $3.00. I couldn't leave it. Don't know if it would glow under a black light or not.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2022)

I got an inexpensive UV light at WalMart. It looks like a small flashlight, but unless you have many pieces to analyze, probably not worth it to you.


----------



## Remy (Aug 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I got an inexpensive UV light at WalMart. It looks like a small flashlight, but unless you have many pieces to analyze, probably not worth it to you.


Thanks but I don't think I'll bother. I buy something if I like it and it doesn't matter to me if it glows. I think this one might but if it didn't, I like it anyway and for 3 dollars...


----------

